

Hundreds of Bluetooth Beacons Secretly Track New York City Passersby - casca
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/hundreds-bluetooth-beacons-secretly-track-new-york-city-passersby

======
informatimago
Bluetooth beacons don't track anything!

It's the applications in the bluetooth BLE enabled smartphones that track the
beacons.

And there's nothing secret about bluetooth beacons, anybody can detect them
with the right application.

